# Sakura vs Hinata



## Maxxie (Mar 13, 2015)

Distance: 45 m
No restrictions
Intel: full
Intent to kill.


Which k11 girl would reign supreme?


----------



## Ghost (Mar 13, 2015)

Sakura one shots.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 13, 2015)

hinata wins 
why make a separate thread?

katsuyu solos both though

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Mar 13, 2015)

This again huh

Sakura whacks the battlefield and hinata gets blown into meat bits.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zef (Mar 13, 2015)

Icegaze said:


> hinata wins
> why make a separate thread?
> 
> katsuyu solos both though



>No restrictions
>Admits Katsuya solos
>Hinata somehow still wins.

Care to explain?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 13, 2015)

its cheap to have sakura summon katsuyu knowning katsuyu owns 
restrict that and she looses

hence why i said katsuyu solos

katsuyu beats 100 sakura's anywayz


----------



## DaVizWiz (Mar 13, 2015)

Katsuya is part of Sakura's arsenal, how is that cheap?

Is Jiraiya summoning Gamabunta cheap?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 13, 2015)

jiriaya summon aint cheap cuz he is not weaker than his summon 

sakura however is which makes it a cheap pointless match

hinata can beat katsuyu sakura doesnt even need to fight in this match

though i have never seen sakrua use katsuyu for battle. and tsunade didnt use it against 5 clones who were beating her to the ground

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## DaVizWiz (Mar 13, 2015)

Icegaze said:


> jiriaya summon aint cheap cuz he is not weaker than his summon
> 
> sakura however is which makes it a cheap pointless match
> 
> ...


EoS Sakura probably isn't weaker than her summon, and there was a point when Naruto was an ant below Gamabunta's foot, the same can probably be said of Jiraiya and Minato, who later improved, as EoS Sakura did. 

Katsuya is one of the strongest summons if not the strongest conventional summon in the manga (excluding Kurama).

A summon is a ninja's tool, and Sakura can heal a battlefield with Katsuya and has the chakra pool to summon a large mass of her, she is worthy to summon her.

Jiraiya is not stronger than Gamabunta in Taijutsu (Size/Strength) or Nuking Capacity (Water Bullets). Without his summons he cannot enter Sage Mode, and is limited to relatively weak Ninjutsu options without muscle support.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 13, 2015)

EoS sakura or any version of sakura even ur version cant hurt her summon at all 
lets not debate that
its boring 

jiraiya would beat gama, oro beats manda (which is why manda doesnt try to eat him) 

cheap is cheap 

but sure OP gave sakura the win. like i said she wont even need to fight to win this match under these conditions. even though neither tsunade or sakura actually use katsuyu to fight


----------



## Ghost (Mar 13, 2015)

DaVizWiz said:


> there was a point when Naruto was an ant below Gamabunta's foot



Exactly why part 1 Naruto is not considered to be Kage level even though he could battle Bijuu with Gamabunta, crush Hiruzen and defeat multiple Jounins.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Mar 13, 2015)

> jiraiya would beat gama, oro beats manda (which is why manda doesnt try to eat him)


Of course they would, but they would also fail to kill Katsuya, as most ninja would. The fact that Sakura has her as a summon is not cheap, someone has to have it. 


> but sure OP gave sakura the win. like i said she wont even need to fight to win this match under these conditions. even though neither tsunade or sakura actually use katsuyu to fight


She would need to fight, because she'd be the one summoning Katsuya, a Ninjutsu she mastered.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 13, 2015)

she summons katsuyu then takes a walk 
thats not fighting
in any case she wins. great match up

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## DaVizWiz (Mar 13, 2015)

That's basically what Hanzo did to the Ambush Squad.

It's considered fighting, someone who is not fighting does not summon a colossal slug or poison spitting Salamander.

If it helps, she doesn't summon Katsuya and punches the ground instead, Hinata is then obliterated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DavyChan (Mar 13, 2015)

Sakura is not weaker than Katsuya, Making a thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Plague (Mar 13, 2015)

As much as I dislike Sakura, she's got the better arsenal and strength on her side. I say she wins this 8/10 times.


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Mar 13, 2015)

Hinata beats sakura w/ ''intent to kill''

sakura will try to engage hinata in CQC & lose decisively.


----------



## Bonly (Mar 13, 2015)

Full knowledge? Hinata tries her best to run away before turning into red mist or get sent flying high into the air just to smack the ground and die

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Naiad (Mar 15, 2015)

Hinata doesnt have the speedfeats to run away fast enough!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raniero (Mar 15, 2015)

I really don't understand why people keep mentioning Sakura's superior strength when Hinata is a Hyuga and the Gentle Fist taijutsu is the exact opposite of brute force. It devastates the chakra pathway system and internal organs, which is going to render Sakura's physical strength worthless. 

Hinata doesn't even need to directly hit Sakura. Just a glancing blow from her Lion Fists is all it takes and Sakura's arm will turn to jelly.

As for speed, Sakura has nothing besides an outlier (striking Kaguya) and dodging an arm that remains unquantifiable. You can't say she's blitzing Hinata, and even if she could _run_ faster, Hinata inarguably has superior striking speed with the 64 palms (feat of Sakura spamming powerful blows those kind of speeds? Doesn't exist.) Sakura could try just hitting the ground all she wants. A massive strike like she did against the mini-Juubi requires her to rev up her punch, meaning Hinata could react with an Air Palm. And if she did manage to hit the ground, any skilled Shinobi could recover from such an attack, whether it be dodging or striking the debris in mid-air, or just using chakra to stick to debris. 

Sakura isn't beating Hinata as easily as people make it seem.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Disagree 1 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 15, 2015)

I agree with poster above 
People so one track 
This person did this therefore they win 

Because somehow Sakura got more skilled in CQC than Hinata 

Perfect example 

Base lee much faster than neji 
Yet neji stomps his ass . CQC skill isn't the same as moving from pont A to B


----------



## Raniero (Mar 15, 2015)

Icegaze said:


> I agree with poster above
> People so one track
> This person did this therefore they win
> 
> ...


Yes, as strong as Sakura is, Hinata is far more skilled in CQB by virtue of being a highly trained Hyuga (even those garbage databooks agree). Sakura has never once shown the CQB skills matching a Hyuga. CQB is where Hinata flourishes and Sakura need to get close to do damage, outside of hitting the ground (which, again, can be countered with an Air Palm, a technique that also gives Hinata the distance advantage, or simply avoided) or summoning, which Sakura would not do right off the bat IC. 

People who get off to Sakura's feat are the same people who think she can low difficulty Lee ffs. 

Not saying Sakura can't win, but she isn't winning with low difficulty. Neji, on the other hand, would definitely win, especially since he has Kaiten.

And to address Sakura having the chakra capabilities equal to a clone of Six Paths Sage Naruto, I think people misread that scene. It just sounded to me like Obito stated the chakra of a clone wouldn't be proficient enough to get the job done, while the chakra from the Byakugou would be more effective.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 15, 2015)

Lmfao. Hinata stans loves to headcanon 

Sakura beats Hinata. She got trained by a Sannin and she's a jounin. Hinata is chuunin level at best.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raniero (Mar 15, 2015)

AreYouOkDannii said:


> Lmfao. Hinata stans loves to headcanon
> 
> Sakura beats Hinata. She got trained by a Sannin and she's a jounin. Hinata is chuunin level at best.


What headcanon?

That irony though.  Kaguya level Sakura _isn't _a headcanon? 

Rank means shit. Lee would off most Jounin, including Sakura.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 15, 2015)

Raniero said:


> What headcanon?
> 
> That irony though.  Kaguya level Sakura _isn't _a headcanon?
> 
> Rank means shit. Lee would off most Jounin, including Sakura.



That's false. Lee can only do taijutsu, while Sakura can use ninjutsu.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raniero (Mar 15, 2015)

AreYouOkDannii said:


> That's false. Lee can only do taijutsu, while Sakura can use ninjutsu.


Is this really how simple your thought process is? Gai primarily uses taijutsu, rarely uses ninjutsu, and he'd devastate the majority of the cast without using the 8th Gate. 

Besides, what ninjutsu has Sakura done besides something that has to do with healing, summoning, or bunshin?

Lee is far faster, has superior taijutsu, and is way more battle savvy. Sakura would get her shit pushed in by Lee. He wouldn't even need to use the 6th Gate.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 15, 2015)

Raniero said:


> Is this really how simple your thought process is? Gai primarily uses taijutsu, rarely uses ninjutsu, and he'd devastate the majority of the cast without using the 8th Gate.
> 
> Besides, what ninjutsu has Sakura done besides something that has to do with healing, summoning, or bunshin?
> 
> Lee is far faster, has superior taijutsu, and is way more battle savvy. Sakura would get her shit pushed in by Lee. He wouldn't even need to use the 6th Gate.



Lee isn't Gai tho. 
Sakura's stats are far more superior than Lee, boo.


----------



## Raniero (Mar 15, 2015)

AreYouOkDannii said:


> Lee isn't Gai tho.


Doesn't change my point, babe. Lee is just a weaker version of Gai, who is Kage level. 



> Sakura's stats are far more superior than Lee, boo.


Only noteworthy stats she's superior in is physical strength and chakra. She's not fast enough, she's not skilled enough, and her durability isn't high enough. Lee would rip her apart up close.


----------



## UchihaDragonslayer (Mar 15, 2015)

Sakura wrecks Hinata

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Admiral Kuzan (May 7, 2015)

Tsunade vs Kabuto already proved that for all her physical strength, precise attacks that strike at the chakra network can be deadly effective (aka the Hyugas). 

If Hinata can just avoid getting punched and land her 64 palms strike and seal off Sakura's chakra network, she's got this.


----------



## Icegaze (May 7, 2015)

sakura isnt faster than air palm though. hinata might as well air palm her till she hits vitals. sakura crouches down in pain hinata lands 64 palms

think about how fast a person must be to land 64 consecutive hits without being blocked. 

well thats hinata


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (May 7, 2015)

Sakura is faster than hinata, and she knows about the air palm, dude.


----------



## Icegaze (May 7, 2015)

yes she knows about air palm
read the db entry 
knowing about it is all fun and games but when kishi calls a jutsu super fast then decides to again call it an ultra high speed palm attack 

sorry but i dont see why sakura will be side stepping those when kabuto butt took her out


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (May 7, 2015)

Honey, thats cute. But Sakura _is_ faster than Hinata and is skilled in evasion. She saw hinata's air palm so she knows how to act quickly.


----------



## Icegaze (May 7, 2015)

thats cuter
kk either way 
u can still with that version of the story but kabuto butt wasnt movign at super speeds
or was it ?


----------



## Bitch (May 7, 2015)

Our queen dominates.


----------



## wooly Eullerex (May 7, 2015)

Hinata wins or katsyuu solos, but sakura loses


----------



## Punished Kiba (May 7, 2015)

Sakura Wins.

Seriously, I see these threads all the time. What's the point. 

I like Hinata more than Sakura but Sakura is faster and stronger. That's just how it is. There's nothing more to discuss

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## I Blue I (May 8, 2015)

Sakura left the other rookies several tiers behind the moment she completed her Byakugou seal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (May 8, 2015)

Give Hinata feats from The Last where she got the Rikkudo brother purple sun powers.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (May 8, 2015)

^ sakura is still stronger and the last is filler anyway

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## StickaStick (May 8, 2015)

Byakugō GG 

Katsuyu GG

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naiad (May 9, 2015)

this is no contest anymore! hinata has been surpassed by everyone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Speedyamell (May 16, 2017)

Icegaze said:


> jiriaya summon aint cheap cuz he is not weaker than his summon






Icegaze said:


> sakura however is which makes it a cheap pointless match


 are you hungry or something.


Icegaze said:


> hinata can beat katsuyu sakura doesnt even need to fight in this match


 i am baffled beyond all reasoning


Icegaze said:


> though i have never seen sakrua use katsuyu for battle. and tsunade didnt use it against 5 clones who were beating her to the ground


yes sakura has,i mean she summoned katsuyu in the war and after dispersing her to begin healing kept a portion to herself,a large one at that,so why did she hold on to that one,for photoshoot?,i don't understand the tsunade fight you are referencing but don't tell me you are here and thinking tsunade hasn't used katsuyu for combat.


----------



## Speedyamell (May 16, 2017)

walpurgis Burgoo said:


> Hinata beats sakura w/ ''intent to kill''
> 
> sakura will try to engage hinata in CQC & lose decisively.


Omg lol sakura evasion>>>Hinata boobs.
taijutsu i mean after which she Counters and makes naruto a widower


----------



## Speedyamell (May 16, 2017)

Raniero said:


> I really don't understand why people keep mentioning Sakura's superior strength when Hinata is a Hyuga and the Gentle Fist taijutsu is the exact opposite of brute force. It devastates the chakra pathway system and internal organs, which is going to render Sakura's physical strength worthless.
> 
> Hinata doesn't even need to directly hit Sakura. Just a glancing blow from her Lion Fists is all it takes and Sakura's arm will turn to jelly.
> 
> ...


lol hinata is not blocking anything because sakura can just as easily GG from afar with shockwave punch..and yes sakura can speedblitz herwhoherclanwantsherjuniorsistertolead at will.


----------



## Speedyamell (May 16, 2017)

Raniero said:


> Yes, as strong as Sakura is, Hinata is far more skilled in CQB by virtue of being a highly trained Hyuga (even those garbage databooks agree). Sakura has never once shown the CQB skills matching a Hyuga. CQB is where Hinata flourishes and Sakura need to get close to do damage, outside of hitting the ground (which, again, can be countered with an Air Palm, a technique that also gives Hinata the distance advantage, or simply avoided) or summoning, which Sakura would not do right off the bat IC.


lee,tsunade,killerbee,guy all fight close quarters but i don't see hinata fanboys daring to use block and those names in the same sentence,..and how is airpalm countering sakura's groun impact..omg!..also no! hinata is the one that doesn't come close to sakura in cqc,thank goodness you are aware that databook stats are crap,(since sakura's taijutsu skill in the sasori fight surpasses anything we've seen fron hinata in the entire series..on top of that those were bos stats after which sakura's taijutsu will have gotten better due to experience and level of opponents.




Raniero said:


> And to address Sakura having the chakra capabilities equal to a clone of Six Paths Sage Naruto, I think people misread that scene. It just sounded to me like Obito stated the chakra of a clone wouldn't be proficient enough to get the job done, while the chakra from the Byakugou would be more effective.


you litrally brought out no diffrence lmao


----------



## Speedyamell (May 16, 2017)

Raniero said:


> Is this really how simple your thought process is? Gai primarily uses taijutsu, rarely uses ninjutsu, and he'd devastate the majority of the cast without using the 8th Gate.
> 
> Besides, what ninjutsu has Sakura done besides something that has to do with healing, summoning, or bunshin?
> 
> Lee is far faster, has superior taijutsu, and is way more battle savvy. Sakura would get her shit pushed in by Lee. He wouldn't even need to use the 6th Gate.


Lol you are under stress,sakura kills lee either by katsuyu,or simply outlasting him with regen,and hinata gets wtfblitz if she triedto attack lee lol how does you br8nging in lee even help your case lmao


----------



## Speedyamell (May 16, 2017)

Naiad said:


> this is no contest anymore! hinata has been surpassed by everyone


Thank you so much,dunno why some people are finding it hard to get this.


----------



## Speedyamell (May 16, 2017)

Raniero said:


> I really don't understand why people keep mentioning Sakura's superior strength when Hinata is a Hyuga and the Gentle Fist taijutsu is the exact opposite of brute force. It devastates the chakra pathway system and internal organs, which is going to render Sakura's physical strength worthless.
> 
> Hinata doesn't even need to directly hit Sakura. Just a glancing blow from her Lion Fists is all it takes and Sakura's arm will turn to jelly.
> 
> As for speed, Sakura has nothing besides an outlier (striking Kaguya) and dodging an arm that remains unquantifiable. You can't say she's blitzing Hinata, and even if she could _run_ faster, Hinata inarguably has superior striking speed with the 64 palms (feat of Sakura spamming powerful blows those kind of speeds? Doesn't exist.) Sakura could try just hitting the ground all she wants. A massive strike like she did against the mini-Juubi requires her to rev up her punch, meaning Hinata could react with an Air Palm. And if she did manage to hit the ground, any skilled Shinobi could recover from such an attack, whether it be dodging or striking the debris in mid-air, or just using chakra to stick to debris.


I might not be able to recover from seeing this how does any skilled shinobi short of those with six paths hax recover from this [1] especially when that so called shinobi is hinata!.


----------



## Speedyamell (May 16, 2017)

Admiral Kuzan said:


> Tsunade vs Kabuto already proved that for all her physical strength, precise attacks that strike at the chakra network can be deadly effective (aka the Hyugas).
> 
> If Hinata can just avoid getting punched and land her 64 palms strike and seal off Sakura's chakra network, she's got this.


If hinata *Could* avoid getting punched,and if hinata could land her yes,but she can't so whats the point,i mean sakura is not the only one with a chakra network neither is she the only one that is mainly close quartered,so i don't get why hinata wankers are tring to make it some big deal/special relationship,like sakura couldn't kill hinata from afar with mere shockwaves,not that she doesn't kill hinara even if for some reason she decides to fight cqc.


----------



## Speedyamell (May 16, 2017)

walpurgis Burgoo said:


> Hinata wins or katsyuu solos, but sakura loses


Hinata cannit win in any dimension/reality,its a joke that you think sakura need katsuyu for "_tripping on an unseen rock in the middle of a war hinata_ Lol"


----------



## Android (May 16, 2017)

Speedyamell said:


> If hinata *Could* avoid getting punched,and if hinata could land her yes,but she can't so whats the point,i mean sakura is not the only one with a chakra network neither is she the only one that is mainly close quartered,so i don't get why hinata wankers are tring to make it some big deal/special relationship,like sakura couldn't kill hinata from afar with mere shockwaves,not that she doesn't kill hinara even if for some reason she decides to fight cqc.


Stop reviving stupid old Sakura threads just to post in them.
If want to properly wank this shitty failkura, make a thread about her or something, but stop polluting the place with these old threads.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Speedyamell (May 16, 2017)

GuidingThunder said:


> Stop reviving stupid old Sakura threads just to post in them.
> If want to properly wank this shitty failkura, make a thread about her or something, but stop polluting the place with these old threads.


Its clear that you are in pain my dear..and i'm sorry,i can understand why you don't want to be reminded of hinata's embarrassing combat prowess as an hyuga


----------



## Gohara (May 16, 2017)

Sakura wins in my opinion.  Hinata is one of the more powerful Members of The Konoha 12 but her character doesn't have average Kage level portrayal let alone above average Kage level portrayal.  Sakura has above average Kage level portrayal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## StandingMan (May 16, 2017)

Gohara said:


> Sakura wins in my opinion.  Hinata is one of the more powerful Members of The Konoha 12 but her character doesn't have average Kage level portrayal let alone above average Kage level portrayal.  Sakura has above average Kage level portrayal.



I'm sorry, did you just say Sakura has above average Kage level portrayal?



Was that when she tried to go after Sauce and almost got a chidori through the heart like Rin or when she barely beat Sasori with the help of Chiyo?

:yeahsorry

Sakura beats Hinata, but not in stomp fashion. Hyuga can shut down the chakra network with gentle fist which means goodbye Saitama strength.

I'm not convinced that this is a total stomp and I'm definitely not convinced that Sakura is kage level.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TrollbitoUchiha (May 16, 2017)

Worthless Hinata loses.


----------



## UltimaDude (May 16, 2017)

Hinata wins. People seriously need to understand the difference between being able to punch hard and being able to fight well. Since Sakura's speed is not that great, she won't be able to beat Hinata in CQC. Not to mention, Hinata doesn't need to use 64 palms in order to shut down Sakura's CES. Without CES, what does Sakura have? Nothing.


----------



## Speedyamell (May 16, 2017)

UltimaDude said:


> Since Sakura's speed is not that great, she won't be able to beat Hinata in CQC.[/QUOTE]i...don't want to live anymore
> 
> 
> UltimaDude said:
> ...


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (May 17, 2017)

Sakura wins of course.

The disparity in strength between the two is clear: Sakura is promoted to Jounin at the age of 19, before the majority of her peers. Hinata is still a Chuunin by the time Boruto becomes a Genin, while Sakura is by that time considered as a suitable replacement for Naruto as Hokage. Sakura reacted to Kaguya's chakra arm, landed a hit on Kaguya, and blitzed Shin. Hinata isn't hitting her. Sakura throws a punch and turns her into red paste.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gohara (May 18, 2017)

@ LightningBlader.

I'm referring to The 4th Great Ninja World War Arc Sakura.  I agree that prior to that power up that Sakura is likely not Kage level.


----------



## TrollbitoUchiha (May 18, 2017)

Gohara said:


> @ LightningBlader.
> 
> I'm referring to The 4th Great Ninja World War Arc Sakura.  I agree that prior to that power up that Sakura is likely not Kage level.



Hinata loses to ANY incarnation of Sakura. Hinata has virtually no feats except getting the crap beat out of her by Neji and getting stabbed by Pain.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## StandingMan (May 18, 2017)

Gohara said:


> @ LightningBlader.
> 
> I'm referring to The 4th Great Ninja World War Arc Sakura.  I agree that prior to that power up that Sakura is likely not Kage level.



Pre-War is nowhere near even low Kage, but War Arc is debatable. I still don't think this is a stomp because of gentle fist.


----------



## TrollbitoUchiha (May 18, 2017)

LightningBlader said:


> Pre-War is nowhere near even low Kage, but War Arc is debatable. I still don't think this is a stomp because of gentle fist.



Sakura beat Sasori, granted with Chiyo's help and barely at that, but what exactly was Hinata's feats?

She got impaled by Pain and pummeled by her cousin. Heck, her little sister was shown to be better than her.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mithos (May 19, 2017)

LightningBlader said:


> Pre-War is nowhere near even low Kage, but War Arc is debatable. I still don't think this is a stomp because of gentle fist.



Gentle Fist is useless against Byakugou and Katsuyu (neither of which is needed for Sakura to win), and Hinata's (maybe) superior skill is mostly irrelevant because Sakura can beat Hinata without even touching her, with her massive AoE ground-pounds. 

Hinata cannot put up much of a fight at all, to be quite honest.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Skywalker (May 19, 2017)

Hinata has done nothing of note, Sakura punches her head off.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Linkmyboy72 (May 19, 2017)

Sakura destroys her and remains the strongest kunoichi. SasuSaku makes sense now, Sasuke married the strongest of the strong(he does value the strenght of others) thus proving he doesn't have bad taste in women.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

